# DHL annahme verweigert



## kochvl (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo leute, ich brauche eure Hilfe. Hatte bei Ebay einen TV verkauft als Privatverkäufer, dann meinte der Käufer das er kaputt angekommen sei, er hat ihn aber angenommen. Nun hat er dann ohne etwas mir mitzuteilen den TV an mich zurückgeschickt obwohl Rücknahme und Umtausch ausgeschlossen ist, als der Bote kam hab ich die Sendung verweigert und er meinte die geht dann zurück an den Absender. Heute habe ich einen Brief von DHL erhalten indem ich 36€ bezahlen muss weil der Typ den TV nicht angenommen hat bei der Zustellung. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Kann die Rechnung bezahlen aber dann muss ich ja die Empfängeradresse wieder auswählen, wenn ich seine reinschreibe dann lehnt er die Annahme vielleicht wieder ab und ich bekomme wieder den gleichen Betrag zu zahlen? Weiß da echt nicht was man machen kann, zurücknehmen will ich es bestimmt nicht weil wenn ich es annehme heißt es ja schon das ich damit einverstanden wäre deswegen hab ich auch verweigert. Nun lagert es bei denen im Lager und ich weiß nicht wie ich vorgehen soll.

Helft mir bitte.

MFG


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2013)

Also wenn er das allererste Paket verweigert hat (das ist mir nicht so ganz klar aus Deinem Text raus), kannst Du nix machen. Dann musst Du die 36€ bezahlen. Hat er aber das Paket angenommen und dann an Dich geschickt, quasi als neues Paket, dann könntest Du das Paket verweigern.

Am einfachsten ists wohl, wenn Du der DHL anrufst und die Sache telefonisch klärst.


----------



## kochvl (27. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob du mich richtig verstanden hast, er hat das Paket ja angenommen als ich es ihm gesendet habe, aber es war beim Transport kaputt gegangen und DHL hat sich rausgeredet wie immer halt... nun hat er es dann einfach ohne mir Bescheid zugeben zurückgeschickt, ich habe es verweigert und es ging an ihn zurück, wo er es genauso verweigert hat. Und nun habe ich die Kosten obwohl ich es gar nicht verschickt habe sondern es einfach verweigert habe damit es zurückgeht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2013)

Die Kosten hat doch immer der VERSENDER.

Wie kann er eigentlich die Annahme verweigern, von Sendungen, die er selbst in Auftrag gegeben hat? Und welche 36€ will DHL nun von dir?

War das Paket äußerlich beschädigt als es beim Empfänger ankam oder war nur der Inhalt "defekt"?


----------



## Tikume (27. Februar 2013)

kochvl schrieb:


> aber es war beim Transport kaputt gegangen und DHL hat sich rausgeredet wie immer halt...


Wo sich dann die Frage stellt, ob das Ding überhaupt angemessen verpackt war.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Februar 2013)

Mal davon ausgehend, dass das Gerät funktionsfähig versandt und auch entsprechend sicher verpackt wurde: Wenn der Empfänger das Teil von der Post bekommt, auspackt, sofort anschließt und anschaltet, kann es passieren, dass sich, durch die zur Zeit herrschenden kühlen Temperaturen, Kondenswasser und Feuchtigkeit im Gerät gebildet haben, die beim Anschalten einen Kurzschluss verursachen und das Gerät somit defekt ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Februar 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Kosten hat doch immer der VERSENDER.
> 
> Wie kann er eigentlich die Annahme verweigern, von Sendungen, die er selbst in Auftrag gegeben hat? Und welche 36€ will DHL nun von dir?
> 
> War das Paket äußerlich beschädigt als es beim Empfänger ankam oder war nur der Inhalt "defekt"?


Also ich habe den Text von ihm eigentlich verstanden.^^ Bei ebay hat ein Käufer den Fernseher privat erworben. Unser TE schickte ihm den TV zu. Der Käufer hat ihn angenommen und erst anschliessend gesagt er wäre defekt. Er hat ihn erst dann zurückgeschickt. Gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen oder?^^
Da der TE diese Sendung denn verweigert hat und anschliessend der Käufer auch wieder, soll er (TE) jetzt die Transportkosten zahlen. 
In diesem Fall sind das meiner Meinung aber die Kosten die der Käufer tragen muss und nicht der Versender.
Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dürfte der Käufer bei der ersten Annahme den Fernseher ausprobiert haben und dann gemerkt haben, dass er defekt ist. Ob es stimmt oder nicht, lasse ich erst mal dahin gestellt sein.


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht hilfreich bei dem Thema:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Recht-Thema-241308/Specials/Widerruf-Fernabsatzvertrag-Versandkosten-Wertersatz-1057303/


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2013)

Ok wenn das so ist wie Dagonzo meint seh ich das auch so, dass die 36 € eigentlich vom Käufer bezahlt werden müssten. Warum die DHL das dem Verkäufer verrechnet ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar. Aber auch hier rate ich nochmal: DHL anrufen und abklären.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Text von ihm eigentlich verstanden.^^ Bei ebay hat ein Käufer den Fernseher privat erworben. Unser TE schickte ihm den TV zu. Der Käufer hat ihn angenommen und erst anschliessend gesagt er wäre defekt. Er hat ihn erst dann zurückgeschickt. Gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen oder?^^
> Da der TE diese Sendung denn verweigert hat und anschliessend der Käufer auch wieder, soll er (TE) jetzt die Transportkosten zahlen.
> In diesem Fall sind das meiner Meinung aber die Kosten die der Käufer tragen muss und nicht der Versender.
> Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dürfte der Käufer bei der ersten Annahme den Fernseher ausprobiert haben und dann gemerkt haben, dass er defekt ist. Ob es stimmt oder nicht, lasse ich erst mal dahin gestellt sein.



Ich hatte meine Antwort auf die Antwort vom TE auf deinen Post gestellt.

Der Versender in meinem Fall, war derjenige, der das Gerät ungefragt zurück gesendet hat (oder auch Käufer genannt).


----------



## kochvl (27. Februar 2013)

Ja genau das finde ich sehr komisch, warum sollte ich es bezahlen wenn ich die Sendung gar nicht in Auftrag gegeben habe sondern nur verweigert habe bei der Lieferung und der Absender auch. Sollen doch ihm die Kosten anfallen und nicht mir. DHL ist nun leider nicht mehr erreichbar, hab denen mal eine Mail geschickt weil das kann doch nicht sein, das ich hier dann auf den Kosten sitzen bleibe und nicht weiß wohin mit dem Paket. Außerdem steht komischerweise im Brief das ich der Absender sei, das ist ja allein schon eine Frechheit von DHL.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Februar 2013)

Je nachdem wie teuer der Fernseher war, wirst du vermutlich ohne einen Rechtsbeistand nicht auskommen.
Da dein Käufer ein nicht defektes Gerät gekauft hat.
Darüber würde ich mir mal eher Sorgen machen, als die 36 Euro für eine Retour.

Da Anwälte Ihre Auskünfte nicht kostenlos geben (dürfen), wirst du hier eher keine kompetente Hilfe finden.


----------



## kochvl (28. Februar 2013)

Sooo, ich hab da jetzt angerufen bei DHL, die Rechnung wurde storniert und ich bekomme die Glotze zurück, nun weiß ich nicht was ich mit der tun soll. Käufer meldet sich auch irgendwie nicht bei mir. Und ich will den TV ja nicht haben, sprich wenn ich den jetzt wieder an ihn versende kann er ihn ja wieder verweigern. Der TV hat übrigens 260€ gekostet


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2013)

Ganz einfach, zuerst schliesst Du den Fernseher an und schaust ob er noch läuft. Falls ja, verkaufst Du ihn halt nochmal. Falls nein, bringst Du ihn in ein Elektro-Geschäft Deiner Wahl und die entsorgen ihn.

Edit: Solange Du keine rechtlichen Schritte einsetzen willst, ziehst Du in jedem Fall den Kürzeren, also solltest Du die 36&#8364; einfach bezahlen und gut ist. Und von rechtlichen Schritten bei Kleinbeträgen rate ich grundsätzlich immer ab.


----------



## pampam (28. Februar 2013)

Wenn der TV noch funktioniert, ist ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen. In diesem Fall hättest du deine Pfilcht damit erfüllt, dass du den Fernseher an den Käufer verschickt hast und der Käufer seine, indem er bezahlt hat.

Unabhängig davon hat der Käufer den Fernseher an dich zurückgesendet. Du könntest also darauf bestehen, dass er diesen wieder abholt / abholen lässt.

Funktioniert der Fernseher, hast du nichts zu befürchten. Gib dem Käufer einfach Bescheid, wann der TV abgeholt werden kann.
Sollte das Gerät defekt sein, wirst du vermutlich kaum Chancen haben zu Beweisen, dass dies beim Versand nicht der Fall war.


----------



## myadictivo (28. Februar 2013)

der käufer HÄTTE bei annahme einfach sagen müssen "das paket ist beschädigt".
dann wär die sache gelutscht gewesen.
wenn er OFFENSICHTLICH ein beschädigtes paket annimmt, hat er halt mal pech.

für beschädigte/verlorene ware beim versand haftet immer noch die post (500euro standard-paket afaik)

inwieweit die intern dann wieder gesagt hätten : paketinhalt war nicht ausreichend verpackt (gibt ja so vorschriften), ist erstmal wuppe.

der käufer hätte es direkt beim postbosten reklamieren müssen. ich würd nen teufel tun einen defekten TV wieder zurück zu nehmen, der vorm versand noch ging. es ist nicht der schaden des verkäufers


----------



## Anvy (28. Februar 2013)

Hier eine kleine Info:

§ 446 BGB Gefahr- und Lastenübergang Mit der Übergabe der verkauften Sache geht die Gefahr des zufälligen Untergangs und der zufälligen Verschlechterung auf den Käufer über. Von der Übergabe an gebühren dem Käufer die Nutzungen und trägt er die Lasten der Sache. Der Übergabe steht es gleich, wenn der Käufer im Verzug der Annahme ist. ** Der Gefahrenübergang ist also erst dann, wenn der Käufer die Sache in den Händen hält. Transportschäden gehen zu Lasten des Verkäufers, vollkommen unabhängig von irgendeiner Versicherung.

Offene Mängel müssen bei Privatkauf innerhalb 2 Jahre gemeldet werden. In den ersten 6 Monaten muss der Verkäufer beweisen, dass die Ware einwandfrei war, danach dreht sich der Spieß um. Er hätte sich auf jeden Fall bei dir melden müssen und du hättest weiteres mit der DHL klären können.
Einfach zurückschicken geht schon mal gar nicht. Dir als Verkäufer steht das Recht auf Nachbesserung zu und das bis zu zweimal. Erst dann kann vom Vertrag zurückgetreten werden.

Rechtlich gesehen ist das ganze somit eher Fragwürdig.


----------



## kochvl (28. Februar 2013)

Problem ist ja ich hab ihn funktionierend verschickt aber der meinte dann das an einer Ecke das Display gesprungen ist, hatte auch Zeugen beim verpacken und versenden das alles in Ordnung war. Meine Sorge ist jetzt wenn ich den TV annehme das es schon ein Schritt zuviel ist oder macht das nichts aus? Weil irgendwer muss den ja annehmen, ich habe ja auch nicht vor den auszupacken oder so, würd dem Käufer dann ne Nachricht schreiben das der mir gern 6,90 überweisen kann und ich verschick ihn wieder an ihn. Problem ist ja der reagiert nicht grad.


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2013)

Also korrekterweise hätte der Käufer die Ware beim Empfang prüfen müssen und der DHL angeben, dass die Ware beschädigt ist. Da er dies nicht gemacht hat, wäre er jetzt in der Pflicht, die 36 € zu bezahlen. Letztlich stellt sich aber echt die Frage, ob kochvl den Aufwand der jetzt entstehen wird, wenn er der Sache nachgeht (vor allem der finanzielle Aufwand) tragen will oder nicht. Er kann nun also drauf hoffen, dass er das mit dem Käufer und der DHL termingerecht irgendwie regeln kann. So wies scheint, reagiert der Käufer aber nicht, insofern kann kochvl wählen, ob er rechtliche Schritte einleiten will (wovon ich bei diesen Beträgen abrate) oder ob er halt in den sauren Apfel beisst, die 36 € bezahlt und den Fernseher woanders wieder verkauft. Ich empfehle die letztere Variante.


----------



## pampam (28. Februar 2013)

Anvy schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Info:
> 
> § 446 BGB Gefahr- und Lastenübergang Mit der Übergabe der verkauften Sache geht die Gefahr des zufälligen Untergangs und der zufälligen Verschlechterung auf den Käufer über. Von der Übergabe an gebühren dem Käufer die Nutzungen und trägt er die Lasten der Sache. Der Übergabe steht es gleich, wenn der Käufer im Verzug der Annahme ist. ** Der Gefahrenübergang ist also erst dann, wenn der Käufer die Sache in den Händen hält. Transportschäden gehen zu Lasten des Verkäufers, vollkommen unabhängig von irgendeiner Versicherung.
> [...]


Und wo ist beim Privatverkauf der Erfüllungsort? Ich meine, der wäre beim Verkäufer und somit ist die Ware übergeben, sobald sie sich auf den Weg zum Käufer macht, also sobald der Fernseher an DHL übergeben wurde. Damit liegt das Risiko des Untergangs und der Verschlechterung beim Käufer.

Wie gut wurde der Fernseher denn Verpackt? Die Paketdienste geben nämlich in der Regel vor, dass der Inhalt bei einem Sturz aus 1m nicht beschädigt werden darf. Außerdem darf der Inhalt nicht direkt mit der Umverpackung in Berührung kommen, heißt es muss genügend Verpackungsmaterial verwendet worden sein. Solche Dinge sollte man immer mit 2 Kartons verpacken.

Sollten die genannten Kriterien nicht erfüllt worden sein, wird DHL die Zahlung verweigern, da unzureichend verpackt.


----------



## myadictivo (1. März 2013)

pampam schrieb:


> Wie gut wurde der Fernseher denn Verpackt? Die Paketdienste geben nämlich in der Regel vor, dass der Inhalt bei einem Sturz aus 1m nicht beschädigt werden darf. Außerdem darf der Inhalt nicht direkt mit der Umverpackung in Berührung kommen, heißt es muss genügend Verpackungsmaterial verwendet worden sein. Solche Dinge sollte man immer mit 2 Kartons verpacken.
> 
> Sollten die genannten Kriterien nicht erfüllt worden sein, wird DHL die Zahlung verweigern, da unzureichend verpackt.


das ist halt der haken an der sache  mein TV kam die woche aber auch ohne umverpackung ^^ (vom händler wohlgemerkt) ich hab das paket in anwesenheit vom lieferer aber genau angeschaut



Davatar schrieb:


> den Fernseher woanders wieder verkauft. Ich empfehle die letztere Variante.


wenn es ordnungsgemäßt verpackt war, würd ich wie gesagt den teufel tun. einen TV mit sprung im glas erneut verkaufen ? viel spass..entweder der paketdienst hats verbockt oder der käufer hat ihn beim auspacken fallen lassen

@ebay gedöns :
als privatverkäufer schreib ich immer rein : keine gewährleistung, keine rücknahme, keine garantie/umtausch. gekauft wie beschrieben.


----------



## pampam (1. März 2013)

Das ist leider Wahr. Fernseher werden in der Regel auch von Händlern schlecht Verpackt.

Da der Empfänger so schlau war, das Paket wieder zurück zu schicken, kannst du auch mittels Bildern nicht nachweisen, dass es sich um einen Transportschaden handelt. Ich würde sagen, da hat der Käufer falsch gehandelt und somit ist es sein Verschulden. Er hätte sich mit dir in Verbindung setzen müssen und du, als Versender, hättest das dann bei DHL gemeldet. Die hätten höchstwahrscheinlich Bilder der Verpackung (mit erkennbarem Versandaufkleber) und des Verpackungsmaterials angefordert. 

Ich würde mich so Verhalten: 

1. Dem Käufer erklären, dass ich aufgrund seines Fehlverhaltens nichts mehr machen kann und er sein Geld auch nicht zurückerhält. Die entsprechenden §§ aus dem BGB bezüglich der Reklamation wurden ja bereits gepostet.

2. (Falls der Fernseher jetzt wieder bei dir ist) Ihm einen Zeitraum nennen, in dem der Fernseher abgeholt werden kann (wenns sein muss auch Samstags zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr   , eben dann wenn es dir passt)

und 3. dem Käufer erklären, dass er natürlich gerne selbst versuchen kann, DHL von einem Transportschaden zu überzeugen.

So ärgerlich das für den Käufer ist, sofern er tatsächlich nichts dafür kann, sehe ich die Schuld bei Ihm.


----------



## Mirabelle (9. Mai 2013)

Ich frage mich immer wieder wie Leute auf den Trichter kommen bei waren die sie Private.  Verkaufen jegliches recht auf Umtausch, Rückgabe usw.  Ausklammern bzw. Verweigern zu können! 

AUCH BEI PRIVAT VERKÄUFEN HAT DER KÄUFER DAS RECHT VOM KAUF ZURÜCK ZU TRETTEN. 

Das selbe gilt für Garantie Ansprüche 6mon hat man per gesetzt als Käufer wenn man von privat kauft. 


Tschuuuuuu


----------



## Saji (9. Mai 2013)

Mirabelle schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder wie Leute auf den Trichter kommen bei waren die sie Private.  Verkaufen jegliches recht auf Umtausch, Rückgabe usw.  Ausklammern bzw. Verweigern zu können!
> 
> AUCH BEI PRIVAT VERKÄUFEN HAT DER KÄUFER DAS RECHT VOM KAUF ZURÜCK ZU TRETTEN.
> 
> ...



Erstens, es gibt KEIN Recht auf Umtausch. Weder privat, noch gesetzlich. Das HGB und BGB sehen ein solches Recht nicht vor. Zweitens, es gib nur bei Fernabsatzgeschäften (Versand, Onlinehandel) die Möglichkeit binnen 14 Tage vom Kaufvertrag ohne Begründung zurück zu treten, das gilt aber nur bei einem Kaufvertrag zwischen Händler und Privatperson. Privatverkäufe sind rein durch das BGB abgedeckt und unterliegen dieser Regelung des HGB nicht.

Was die Garantie angeht ist hinfällig, da sie eine vom HERSTELLER freiwillig geleistete Serviceleistung ist und daher in jedem Fall direkt beim Hersteller in Anspruch genommen werden kann. Was du meinst ist der Gewährleistungsanspruch, und der wird bei Privatverkäufen nicht an den privaten Verkäufer, sondern an den ursprünglichen Händler gestellt, welcher im Zweifelsfall, eventuell wegen fehlendem Kaufnachweis (Kassenbon, Rechnung ect.), auch an den Hersteller des Geräts verweisen kann. Die sechs Monate die du zitierst entstammen der Beweislastumkehr der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung. Nach den ersten 6 Monaten muss der Kunde beweisen das der Mangel an der Ware bereits bei Kauf bestand, hat aber nichts mit Privatverkäufen zu tun.


----------

